# Medicaid insurance, looking for doctor who does not vaccinate/ holistic doctor.



## Cdalley (Apr 29, 2018)

I’m trying to find a doctor who will accept my Medicaid but who also does not vaccinate or push vaccinating my little one on me . The place I go to now will no longer accept him if he’s not up to date . And he’s almost 9 months and have not had one yet. So they will try to give him all at once and they do not let me break it up if I did ever decide to which I’m not ... please help !!!


----------

